# W813 Floorstanding Lathe



## minimad (20 Jul 2015)

Hi Can anyone give a bit of advice im looking at buying a Charnwood W813 Floorstanding Lathe
as any one got any good or bad comments that would help me decide !
all the best minimad


----------



## Dave Brookes (20 Jul 2015)

Not seen one of these but have just looked at the spec. and would say beware of the limitations that the spindle thread and 1MT tapers will give you. Take a look at the Axminster AWVSL 1000, it is virtually the same spec. but has more common thread and tapers, and is around the same price.

Dave


----------



## minimad (20 Jul 2015)

Thanks dave
I will have a look . I have a viper 3 chuck thread fitting Thread size M33 x 3.5 do you think I will be able to get a adaptor to us it on the axminster ?
regs minimad


----------



## Dave Brookes (20 Jul 2015)

Yes, I think that both the Toolpost and Axi do the adaptors but give them a call; have looked on their websites and they appear to but it's not abundantly clear from which to which thread.

Dave


----------



## chipmunk (21 Jul 2015)

Hi Minimad,
Charnwood do an insert for your chuck to fit 1" x 8TPI for £10 - look no further...

http://www.charnwood.net/shop/product/1-x-8tpi-insert-for-viper3-and-viper5-chucks?cid=74

HTH
Jon


----------



## minimad (21 Jul 2015)

well thank you for your help! still not sure now which lathe to go for  now lol
regs minimad


----------



## Dave Brookes (21 Jul 2015)

Take a trip to Axi at Nuneaton and have a closer look; ask some questions as to why you should buy a lathe from them and not Charnwood.

Dave


----------



## Grahamshed (22 Jul 2015)

It might be worth having a look at the service reputation of the two firms before making a choice.


----------



## lurker (25 Jul 2015)

Mini,

I assume you have been up to charnwood showroom to sus out their machine, they are practically on your doorstep!

I bought a table saw from them a while back and had a minor problem with the switch. They could not have been more helpful. That's when you find out about real customer service!


----------



## minimad (29 Jul 2015)

yes I have been up to Charnwood and I find them very helpful !
do you think the 1mt to 2mt makes that much difference ! the only thing you do not see many Charnwood lathes coming up for sale 2rd hand which should say im happy with it or is it no one buys them ?


----------



## chipmunk (29 Jul 2015)

minimad":316cq0ag said:


> do you think the 1mt to 2mt makes that much difference !


Well some Record die-hards will disagree with this but there is a noticable difference IMHO.

1MT is not as stiff as 2MT which makes a difference especially for drilling. A 1MT chuck arbor is only about 10mm at its narrowest whereas a 2MT arbor is nearer 16mm. So, there's more chance of going off course when trying to drill straight holes.

Also, 1MT's are harder to keep clean. It sounds daft but you can't easily see inside or stick your finger into a 1MT socket to feel for lumps, burs etc. 2MT is index finger sized.

3MT is obviously even better but 2MT is a minimum size IMHO.
HTH
Jon


----------



## CHJ (29 Jul 2015)

minimad":3f8hhzic said:


> .....do you think the 1mt to 2mt makes that much difference !



The one factor that springs to mind, but may not be relevant without checking both versions of a similar looking Clone is that a No. 1 Morse taper in a headstock can indicate that the main headstock shaft is a smaller diameter/lighter weight construction, although it might be enforced by the choice of spindle nose thread diameter not being large enough to accommodate a No. 2.

Either of the above reasons leave me with the feeling that the designer/supplier has limited the size of attachments in keeping with production specifications on the more modern made to a price machines.

Don't think the same logic applies to older designs as seen on Record stalwarts as they I believe were designed in an era when a hobby market was somewhat restricted on accessory availability and aimed at a slightly different 'turners' market where long life and no complaints ruled.


----------



## minimad (31 Jul 2015)

thanks for your comments Im off to see Charnwood on the 15/aug / 15 they are having a open day with some woodturners doing some displays so with a bit of luck a new lathe, its a big step for me buying a new lathe lol
ive tried my best to hunt down a good 2rd hand one close to home but to no luck
best reg minimad
why didn't I discover woodturning years ago !


----------

